# Glad to be in NC



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

So far I have yet to find an establishment with the dreaded sign on the door. From what I read of others posts that is not the case in other parts of the country. I even walked into a store the other day with a sign that said " concealed weapons with permit are welcome" !


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> " concealed weapons with permit are welcome" !


lol...never seen one of those.

I can only think of 1 store around here with a no firearms sign.

If we could get some of the screwy laws changed...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> I can only think of 1 store around here with a no firearms sign.


Unfortunately, I cant think of quite a few in my area.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

Greenville Toyota has a banned" Concealed Weapons" sign on the front of their business,this business is located in Greenville, North Carolina.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

tropicmaster said:


> So far I have yet to find an establishment with the dreaded sign on the door. From what I read of others posts that is not the case in other parts of the country. I even walked into a store the other day with a sign that said " concealed weapons with permit are welcome" !


I have seen a bunch actually. It is very seldom I go anywhere where my gun is not welcome.


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't believe I have seen a "No Guns" sign anywhere in the State of Delaware. Now we do have locations that you can not carry a weapon, but it's the usual thing, schools, banks, Federal Buildings, etc.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm glad to be in Colorado where we can carry and eat out at the same time. :smt033:numbchuck:


----------

